# Video: 100 lb dumbbells bench press x 11 reps at 157 lb bodyweight.



## AndrewMcInroy

For my range of motion (ROM), I bring the weight down until the back of my arm is parallel with the floor and this still hits the chest well and I get a massive pump. As you can see from the picture, this range of motion does produce good results for me and my chest, when flexed, does look okay. The reason I cannot go deeper than this on my dumbbell bench is due to shoulder impingement. Jason Huh, who is a professional bodybuilder, uses a limited ROM on his lifts as he believes this creates more stress on the muscle due to constant tension and I like to apply this theory to my dumbbell bench. Now for those who still are going to hate on me, let's see you do the same lift, POUND FOR POUND and with the same form.

For those who want to learn more about keeping constant tension on the muscle, you can see Jason Huh explain it in this video:






At the end of the day do what works for you.


----------



## AnotherLevel

You have the same ROM as me for bench. I don't go deeper because simply put my joints suck and I get elbow pain if I go below parallel. I could lighten the weight and save my elbows trouble, but then I feel I'm not lifting heavy enough to effectively work out my chest.

True, just do what works for you.

EDIT: Though the more I think about it the more I wonder about training lighter to strengthen my joints up (few weeks ago started Cissus and glucosamine and get no pain at all during workout) however in my experience it's difficult to strengthen joints up, it takes years. Can't see myself adjusting my ROM any time soon unless the pain disappears. Honestly though, if you have no shoulder or joint pain I'd go deeper.

EDIT2: I'm embarrassed now... haha


----------



## Mish

How is your shoulder impingement going for you? I'm suffering with the same things coming in to my 11th week out of the gym. What caused yours and how have you managed to recover? Does it still niggle?

Great lift. You only need to look at Branch Warren's ****y ROM to see that full ROM is not the only way to build muscle


----------



## Tassotti

You seem angry ?


----------



## flinty90

nice work on throwing the weights down like a fcukin idiot though mate , awesome !!!


----------



## Guest

Rotator cuff work, get the shoulder sorted and get the full range of motion in m8.


----------



## DutchTony

I'm guessing you've been questioned in the past about your rom which is why you're so paranoid about it now.


----------



## Mish

My shoulder is coming on a long way it's just really getting me down, thinking that it will never be right, i almost feel disabled. It;s the extreme weakness, like it's going to fall out the socket more than anything.

I've spent a small fortune with a sport physio and been doing lots of rotator cuff work. I think i have tendonitis which with my job isn't really getting a chance to heal

Thread jacker all up in ya face Andrew!


----------



## harryalmighty

totally agree with you. that range of motion is the same as i use on db incline ( arms parrallel to the floor). got the 40's up yesterday for two sets at 8 reps. was well chuffed. ( 19 yrs old 155pounds body weight)


----------



## r_richson

if you can do full rom due to a impingement then you cant do it simple. full range of motion hits chest alot harder then half rom this is fact. you have a longer range under tension on both the positive and negative parts of the movement whihc in return is going to blast your muscle alot harder and build more muscle. the greatest stimulus is at the bottom half of movement and triceps take over more towards the top.

somethin that might worth considering is animal flex supp and USP LABS super cissus. since taking my pressing is much better and no pain anymore and ofc warming up is essential


----------



## damerush

I kind of get the impression you want us to say you are the strongest man in the world? POUND FOR POUNNNNNNND!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> nice work on throwing the weights down like a fcukin idiot though mate , awesome !!!


Look OP you made flinty grit his teeth! Bad move x x


----------



## broch316

if your strong enough to lift the weights then your strong enough put place them back on the rack why the fcuk do people throw weights about...


----------



## damerush

RXQueenie said:


> Look OP you made flinty grit his teeth! Bad move x x


 He's smiling in his new avi lol


----------



## Pain2Gain

If the point of posting this was to make yourself look a complete [email protected] then congrats bro massive success!


----------



## MRSTRONG

even if you called them a tricep press its still sh1t .


----------



## MattGriff

You do that with my dumbbells in my gym and I'll show you what 'Roid Rage' means!!!


----------



## leeds_01

am i 'miring'? erm no

do you squat?


----------



## si23

u look a complete douche bag with the shades on


----------



## Milky

broch316 said:


> if your strong enough to lift the weights then your strong enough put place them back on the rack why the fcuk do people throw weights about...


I lost it last week with 55's mate. not a chance they were going down gently but TBH l didnt launch them as such.


----------



## onthebuild

Well in mate, hell of an achievement.


----------



## Milky

FFS sake just realised OP has his own Youtube channel and for that reason l am OUT....


----------



## si23

Milky said:


> FFS sake just realised OP has his own Youtube channel and for that reason l am OUT....


prob wants to be the next scott hermann of youtube


----------



## Brook877

Err... Miring?

As in-

Verb- cause to be stuck in mud or to cover/splatter with mud?

If I've correctly understood the question, no I am not. But thank you for your bizarrely timed concern..


----------



## goonerton

You're pretty strong for your weight but IMO would do far better dropping the weight and doing the movement properly.


----------



## reza85

lol Poor kid I don't think he is going to post again on here.


----------



## Tassotti

I think he got off lightly.....


----------



## anabolik

When I grow up I want to be like you.


----------



## jaycue2u

Why do people put stuff like this on here and expect to get a good reception? 'Are you mirin' i fvcking hate that saying!!


----------



## Milky

jaycue2u said:


> Why do people put stuff like this on here and expect to get a good reception? 'Are you mirin' i fvcking hate that saying!!


Dont start me on that bulllsh*t mate...!!!

:cursing:


----------



## jordan_

Does throwing the DBs down like a tool increase mass ?


----------



## flinty90

jordan_ said:


> Does throwing the DBs down like a tool increase mass ?


i thinhk so mate, he even looked proud of the fact that he threw them lol... might understand if they were 75 kg DB's he just pressed not fcukin 40s lol...


----------



## Benchbum

Nice legs buddy


----------



## jordan_

flinty90 said:


> i thinhk so mate, he even looked proud of the fact that he threw them lol... might understand if they were 75 kg DB's he just pressed not fcukin 40s lol...


I'll have to start doing it then. Must be where I'm going wrong :s lol.


----------



## flinty90

Benchbum said:


> Nice legs buddy


LOL wotlegs ???


----------



## Proteen Paul

DutchTony said:


> I'm guessing you've been questioned in the past about your rom which is why you're so paranoid about it now.


Yeah....does seem a little defensive right from the off doesn't he.

OP. Crack on son, its working isn't it? - All good then.


----------



## Proteen Paul

si23 said:


> u look a complete douche bag with the shades on


A bit "Top Gun" for my liking.


----------



## infernal0988

sorry OP i can`t respect a man ho does not respect the weights or the gym he trains in , total disrespect for the tools of the trade and **** form.


----------



## broch316

Milky said:


> I lost it last week with 55's mate. not a chance they were going down gently but TBH l didnt launch them as such.


oh milky milky milky...


----------



## Milky

broch316 said:


> oh milky milky milky...


Give me a break mate l got to 8 and my chest just give up....


----------



## damerush

Light trainers love to harp on about relative strength don't they, why not try and get the body mass up!


----------



## broch316

fook 8 with 55s thats good going . but may i suggest u drop it back to 22s and u will be able to rack them in an orderly manner haha .....


----------



## flinty90

damerush said:


> Light trainers love to harp on about relative strength don't they, why not try and get the body mass up!


yeah i fcukin also hate that, when someone says well your bigger than me so you should lift more lol.. Dam fcuking right im bigger than you ya lightweight piece of tiny sh1t pmsl !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> yeah i fcukin also hate that, when someone says well your bigger than me so you should lift more lol.. Dam fcuking right im bigger than you ya lightweight piece of tiny sh1t pmsl !!!


haha .


----------



## Milky

broch316 said:


> fook 8 with 55s thats good going . but may i suggest u drop it back to 22s and u will be able to rack them in an orderly manner haha .....


Noted.....


----------



## Ballin

flinty90 said:


> yeah i fcukin also hate that, when someone says well your bigger than me so you should lift more lol.. Dam fcuking right im bigger than you ya lightweight piece of tiny sh1t pmsl !!!


 :thumb: Haha best thing I have read all day.

Reps!


----------



## Ballin

Reading the OP did anyone ask for advice on this or was this posted out of the kindness of his heart?

Reminds of when I see weasels "bench" and the bar is about 8 inches fron their chest as they want to "work their triceps more". BS. A well lifted light weight is more impressive than a ****e heavy one.


----------



## sizar

This made me laugh lol 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1ckage

Fwarrk you're looken joocy you sik knt ur the next zeez bruh


----------



## strongmanmatt

WHy don't you say your just the " Strongest man in the world".

Not been funny mate but is it suppose to be ironic that you've posted that video in form and technique because I don't think the technique was that great tbh, Why don't you lower the weight and do them properly.


----------



## flinty90

strongmanmatt said:


> WHy don't you say your just the " Strongest man in the world".
> 
> Not been funny mate but is it suppose to be ironic that you've posted that video in form and technique because I don't think the technique was that great tbh, Why don't you lower the weight and do them properly.


he dont have to , a pro said it was ok lol..


----------



## Hendrix

I go a lot deeper, although if you ever see Jay Cutler doing DB press, he has the same ROM as you.


----------



## Milky

Hendrix said:


> I go a lot deeper, although if you ever see Jay Cutler doing DB press, he has the same ROM as you.


Jay has a 54 inch chest mate so he has reason not to do full ROM !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Jay has a 54 inch chest mate so he has reason not to do full ROM !


mines 52 inch and i still touch my chest lol.. i think its the 24 inch biceps on jay that could stop his arm bending fully haha


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> mines 52 inch and i still touch my chest lol.. i think its the 24 inch biceps on jay that could stop his arm bending fully haha


yeah but also the fact he has buit all his mass and can just tweak stuff now as well.


----------



## Kimball

I'd be more worried about what's wrong with your neck than your shoulders, doesn't it make it difficult driving with it being stuck in that position?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> yeah but also the fact he has buit all his mass and can just tweak stuff now as well.


yeah unlike me :no: and your right mate, Jay can do what the fcuk he wants .. the op looks like he has a girls waist size chest so should really be fcukin doing a better ROM tbf !!


----------



## Akira

Yes your quite strong for your weight, still doesn't change the fact you look like an utter bellend trying to be like zyzz in your videos.


----------



## Blinkey

With the way your legs were dancing about I thought you were working your calves.

But, your abs look good, however your form is off, lower the weight, go deeper and you will look even better.

Reps though for having the balls to show the video.


----------



## MattGriff

Jesus Christ have you seen this tools youtube page? This ****in hobbit thinks he is something else!

I train with a lad who at 16 deadlifted 260kgs raw, same bodyweight as the OP - and the OP tags his vid 'freak strength' kid, you have no idea what strong is!


----------



## flinty90

MattGriff said:


> Jesus Christ have you seen this tools youtube page? This ****in hobbit thinks he is something else!
> 
> I train with a lad who at 16 deadlifted 260kgs raw, same bodyweight as the OP - and the OP tags his vid 'freak strength' kid, you have no idea what strong is!


fcuk sake Matt dont beat about the bush just tell him he is sh1t ffs pmsl !!!


----------



## Kimball

MattGriff said:


> Jesus Christ have you seen this tools youtube page? This ****in hobbit thinks he is something else!
> 
> I train with a lad who at 16 deadlifted 260kgs raw, same bodyweight as the OP - and the OP tags his vid 'freak strength' kid, you have no idea what strong is!


Wish I could understand the attitude of this. He's as strong or stronger than me on chest and is a midget but why add all the attitude and cockiness. If you're pleased with yourself just say so, why chuck the weights about and all the other stuff that makes you look look a c0ck, especially the weird pose and text at the end!


----------



## flinty90

Kimball said:


> Wish I could understand the attitude of this. He's as strong or stronger than me on chest and is a midget but why add all the attitude and cockiness. If you're pleased with yourself just say so, why chuck the weights about and all the other stuff that makes you look look a c0ck, especially the weird pose and text at the end!


LOL that the text that says , its working for me pmsl !!!


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Wish I could understand the attitude of this. He's as strong or stronger than me on chest and is a midget but why add all the attitude and cockiness. If you're pleased with yourself just say so, why chuck the weights about and all the other stuff that makes you look look a c0ck, especially the weird pose and text at the end!


We all know why mate, another internet, wanna be internet sensation, lots of followers blah blah blah, gets some attention from "kids " on facetube and thinks he's the daddy.

Hopefully reading this he will realise he fu*king aint !


----------



## Tassotti

Kimball said:


> Wish I could understand the attitude of this. He's as strong or stronger than me on chest and is a midget but why add all the attitude and cockiness. If you're pleased with yourself just say so, why chuck the weights about and all the other stuff that makes you look look a c0ck, especially the weird pose and text at the end!


Getting confused! Are you saying Matt Griff is a weak poser ?


----------



## Akira

Kimball said:


> Wish I could understand the attitude of this. He's as strong or stronger than me on chest and is a midget but why add all the attitude and cockiness. If you're pleased with yourself just say so, why chuck the weights about and all the other stuff that makes you look look a c0ck, especially the weird pose and text at the end!


Exactly there's no need for it, this guy is practically begging for compliments and attention.


----------



## jaycue2u

Why did i have to look at his aesthetics video, WHY :surrender: Looks in good shape but its the annoying self important Zyyyyzzzzzyzyz [email protected] thats goes with it!!


----------



## infernal0988

damn you boast about something here without it really being something to boast about , you really get served as lunch here lol.


----------



## n1ckage

AndrewMcInroy said:


> For my range of motion (ROM), I bring the weight down until the back of my arm is parallel with the floor and this still hits the chest well and I get a massive pump. As you can see from the picture, this range of motion does produce good results for me and my chest, when flexed, does look okay. The reason I cannot go deeper than this on my dumbbell bench is due to shoulder impingement. Jason Huh, who is a professional bodybuilder, uses a limited ROM on his lifts as he believes this creates more stress on the muscle due to constant tension and I like to apply this theory to my dumbbell bench. Now for those who still are going to hate on me, let's see you do the same lift, POUND FOR POUND and with the same form.
> 
> For those who want to learn more about keeping constant tension on the muscle, you can see Jason Huh explain it in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day do what works for you.


You're everything that annoys me about gym goers in one person


----------



## Mandzhalas

great lift


----------



## Kimball

Tassotti said:


> Getting confused! Are you saying Matt Griff is a weak poser ?


Lol, no of course not, he's not a poser at all


----------



## Milky

Mandzhalas said:


> great lift


Oh really...

He a mate of yours or something ?


----------



## flinty90

Mandzhalas said:


> great lift


yeah the first rep when he lays back down and presses is the best lift of the whole 11 reps lol... only one with full rom !!


----------



## Guest

WOW! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

just watched his squat video pmsl ..... ROM is about as good as his press, and the cnut shows off his legs at the end ... looke like he forgot his hammys and his calves pmsl OMG !!!


----------



## jaycue2u

You basterd Dave!!!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> WOW! :thumb:


You may be a mate and my training partner but l will neg the fu*k out of you and smack you with a 20 kg DB if you ever do this again !


----------



## Kimball

Oh my god what a tool. and you've spelt acquire incorrectly!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

u know, guys like this love it when ppl hate on them, any attention is good for em


----------



## flinty90

Gorgeous_George said:


> u know, guys like this love it when ppl hate on them, any attention is good for em


is that your excuse too mate pmsl !!


----------



## Milky

Gorgeous_George said:


> u know, guys like this love it when ppl hate on them, any attention is good for em


Oh fu*k off, why would anyone show there mates the fact they have been totally ridiculed on a bb'ing forum !


----------



## Kimball

flinty90 said:


> just watched his squat video pmsl ..... ROM is about as good as his press, and the cnut shows off his legs at the end ... looke like he forgot his hammys and his calves pmsl OMG !!!


calves are funny as! Surprised he can even walk


----------



## Milky

Serious question, who the fu*k does he think he is motivating ?


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Milky said:


> Oh fu*k off, why would anyone show there mates the fact they have been totally ridiculed on a bb'ing forum !


bcus they say that u r all just jellouse of them being young and the strongest pound for pound around


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Serious question, who the fu*k does he think he is motivating ?


theres loads of 12 year old girls out there that would love legs like that mate !!


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Serious question, who the fu*k does he think he is motivating ?


I can think of someone but I don't think I should say But the obvious delusion that he is something special should give it away


----------



## Gorgeous_George

flinty90 said:


> is that your excuse too mate pmsl !!


no not me, i get too much attention XD


----------



## flinty90

Gorgeous_George said:


> no not me, i get too much attention XD


LOL thats cos your fcukin MASSIVE !!!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

flinty90 said:


> LOL thats cos your fcukin MASSIVE !!!


ye iv been told im huge, just need to get my body up to scratch now


----------



## Milky

Another observation, notice how its 100 LB DUMBELL PRESS not 45 KG DUMBELL PRESS......

Wonder why ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bit late to this roasting but I'm pleased I popped in


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Milky said:


> Another observation, notice how its 100 LB DUMBELL PRESS not 45 KG DUMBELL PRESS......
> 
> Wonder why ??


so young american kids no the score?


----------



## Sub-Zero

This guys just after some youtube views..lol


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Another observation, notice how its 100 LB DUMBELL PRESS not 45 KG DUMBELL PRESS......
> 
> Wonder why ??


it sounds a bigger number !!!


----------



## Brook877

Milky said:


> Serious question, who the fu*k does he think he is motivating ?


me....

Because I've now seen what happens if you train like a tool... 

As a side note I really wanted his mum to walk in while he was doing his 'get shredded routine" that would of almost made it worth watching


----------



## damerush

Bwahahaha I thought he might've posted this on other forums so i pasted the thread title into google and it's on every fcking bb or fitness forum

have a look

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Video%3A+100+lb+dumbbells+bench+press+x+11+reps+at+157+lb+bodyweight.&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a

I`m interested what the other forums members make of it.


----------



## infernal0988

damerush said:


> Bwahahaha I thought he might've posted this on other forums so i pasted the thread title into google and it's on every fcking bb or fitness forum
> 
> have a look
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Video%3A+100+lb+dumbbells+bench+press+x+11+reps+at+157+lb+bodyweight.&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a
> 
> I`m interested what the other forums members make of it.


Jeezas H tap dancing christ he has probably posted the stuff on every forum he could possibly find lol


----------



## Milky

let the negging begin just so he knows how we feel about this behaviour on here, fire at will people.


----------



## damerush

And the verdict is in....the whole internet hates you lol.


----------



## flinty90

lol negged in the red from me woop woop


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> let the negging begin just so he knows how we feel about this behaviour on here, fire at will people.


This sounds stupid but i dont know how to neg :/


----------



## Milky

Beat you too it mate.....

l wrote. posted on every forum you could find you sad attention seeking sap, get a life.


----------



## Milky

infernal0988 said:


> This sounds stupid but i dont know how to neg :/


Instead of clicking l approve click l disapprove


----------



## vduboli

AndrewMcInroy said:


> For my range of motion (ROM), I bring the weight down until the back of my arm is parallel with the floor and this still hits the chest well and I get a massive pump. As you can see from the picture, this range of motion does produce good results for me and my chest, when flexed, does look okay. The reason I cannot go deeper than this on my dumbbell bench is due to shoulder impingement. Jason Huh, who is a professional bodybuilder, uses a limited ROM on his lifts as he believes this creates more stress on the muscle due to constant tension and I like to apply this theory to my dumbbell bench. Now for those who still are going to hate on me, let's see you do the same lift, POUND FOR POUND and with the same form.
> 
> For those who want to learn more about keeping constant tension on the muscle, you can see Jason Huh explain it in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day do what works for you.


The last 10 secs of that video are the worst I've seen in a long time....I'm def not mirin!


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> let the negging begin just so he knows how we feel about this behaviour on here, fire at will people.


Any way we can get a final neg number for this tool?


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Any way we can get a final neg number for this tool?


Possibly :whistling:


----------



## Kimball

And don't make the mistake of thinking he's american, he's clearly from the shire, bet he's got really hairy feet.


----------



## bayman

157lb... Wow... Definitely NOT mirin.


----------



## Ballin

Milky said:


> let the negging begin just so he knows how we feel about this behaviour on here, fire at will people.


My first ever neg...and I like it!


----------



## damerush

Humble attitude and he would've gotten some praise, come in all bragging billy big bollcks and it's the firing squad.


----------



## Ballin

LOL he got flaaaaaaamed.

http://www.wannabebig.com/forums/showthread.php?153487-Video-100-lb-dumbbells-bench-press-x-11-reps-at-157-lb-bodyweight.


----------



## Jarl

Wonder at what point you have be so narcissistic to promote your self on a forum with a polished video of yourself lifting dumbells. I guess you couldnt bring the dumbells back under control , instead you chucked them down thinking your R Coleman. As for your ROM , i couldnt careless, unlike you who feels you have to justify it to a bunch of lifters who have seen i all in gyms.

I bet your one of these cocks who doesnt rerack the dumbulls either


----------



## infernal0988

yeeeyyy i negged :thumb:


----------



## lucs

:lol: they big guy in the pink t-shirt waking by in the background was the best bit, i sort of lost concentration and think you may want to post on a more relevant site sir. and ask ya mate in the pink to spot ya save the floor a bit


----------



## infernal0988

Ballin said:


> LOL he got flaaaaaaamed.
> 
> http://www.wannabebig.com/forums/showthread.php?153487-Video-100-lb-dumbbells-bench-press-x-11-reps-at-157-lb-bodyweight.


OMFG he get flamed on every damn site he`s been on


----------



## Ballin

Even on BB.com they ruined him haaa too jokes!


----------



## Milky

infernal0988 said:


> OMFG he get flamed on every damn site he`s been on


Has he tried BB.com do you think ?

They seem to like this type of sh*t...


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Has he tried BB.com do you think ?
> 
> They seem to like this type of sh*t...


Yes he must have and try to remember this one milky (he has potential) Over at bodybuilding.com :lol:


----------



## damerush

I can't remember the tv quiz show this was on but when you lost they played this classic.


----------



## Milky

My god 3 negs tonight so far...

some people on here need to fu*king grow up. l wish l could ban people for being bellends l swear.


----------



## synthasize

on this link: http://www.wannabebig.com/forums/showthread.php?153487-Video-100-lb-dumbbells-bench-press-x-11-reps-at-157-lb-bodyweight

post #6: 'Thank you sir and I really admire that you have an open mind. You're a good poster here.'

stfu.


----------



## ConstantCut

Tune.

Blue Foundation - Eyes On Fire (Zeds Dead Remix) for anyone who cares :thumbup1:


----------



## synthasize

Dave said:


> WOW! :thumb:


oh god, if I wanted to see a cnut...in an office...with a semi...doing feng shui

I would not be on this website


----------



## Mish




----------



## n1ckage

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=145385211&page=1

He's made it to bb.com in misc


----------



## Mish

The Misc are taking him to school


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> My god 3 negs tonight so far...
> 
> some people on here need to fu*king grow up. l wish l could ban people for being bellends l swear.


You have? For what? From who?


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> You have? For what? From who?


Look in the kid related problem mate page 4 and please feel free to join in !


----------



## infernal0988

this dude has been laughed at and flamed on every site he`s been on, and still he does not get that he`s not a bodybuilding god but a complete tool. Brain damage ? Oh i do believe so


----------



## Steuk

What a cöck


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Look in the kid related problem mate page 4 and please feel free to join in !


Will do, I looked at it briefly when it started and got too annoyed to read any more. I could see where that was going!


----------



## Guest

don't mean to be rude but you come across as a [email protected] I'm sure your a nice person though.

Oh and be a good boy and clear them weights up


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

haha, the biggest collection of cnuts in one room....check out his facials and the rest of his 'brahs' **** ROM


----------



## Guest

danMUNDY said:


> haha, the biggest collection of cnuts in one room....check out his facials and the rest of his 'brahs' **** ROM


If that was my gym. You f*ckers would be out. 1:35 explains all. Just look at the floor! Have some respect for the gym and the other people in it. Instead of filming yourselves.


----------



## AnotherLevel

LOL... I posted my reply (first in thread) this morning and I now come back to 9 pages. My reply was a few days after he posted this thread too haha, oh dear what have I done! Even got the mods fuming lol :/


----------



## dusher

Who is this deluded [email protected]? Why is he publicising his sad existence of a life?


----------



## Wardy211436114751

danMUNDY said:


> haha, the biggest collection of cnuts in one room....check out his facials and the rest of his 'brahs' **** ROM


LOL Jesus I've seen a lot of tools before but these guys are on another level. I bet OP is the ring leader as he's the strongest 'pound for pound' and they go around patting each other on back after every set. You do realise you're 157lbs doing partial reps with 45kg DBs and that its not impressive in the slightest?

Are you guys the biggest and strongest down your little Fitness First? :lol: I don't normally like to put people down on here but why don't you guys go enter power lifting and BB comps and get your asses handed to you


----------



## Simspin

u like ur self dont u


----------



## soob the dug

holy negative feedback Batman!!


----------



## soob the dug

Wardy21 said:


> LOL Jesus I've seen a lot of tools before but these guys are on another level. I bet OP is the ring leader as he's the strongest 'pound for pound' and they go around patting each other on back after every set. You do realise you're 157lbs doing partial reps with 45kg DBs and that its not impressive in the slightest?
> 
> Are you guys the biggest and strongest down your little Fitness First? :lol: I don't normally like to put people down on here but why don't you guys go enter power lifting and BB comps and get your asses handed to you


the same fitness first guys who stand about for an hour, do a set then funk off to the locker room for some heavy ass pokin.

it was prob the only set he done.

i'm not "mirin" funk aw!


----------



## soob the dug

is this the new Gymgym hahahaahaha :gun_bandana:


----------



## marknorthumbria

i've just laughed out loud at the video at work, it's gonna get me caught!


----------



## Breda

Op

I dream of having a phsyque and chest like yours, but i just don't got those type of genetics... your body is a beautiful peice of art, and i'd have yours over everyone elses... you pull off the wolverine look... but you're bigger and have more depth and size, your chest is very deep and verywell shaped, your abz are perfect. just how a mans abz should be and your arms hold very good gurth and are extremely rounded on the shoulders... perfection at its finest, im not gay btw, just admire the human body, i'm trying to get my girlfriend into miss toned, shes got amazing genetics, perfect bekini body... so artistic

NO ****


----------



## Simspin

Dave said:


> WOW! :thumb:


WTF this is just one [email protected] and his ego geting the better of him gay!


----------



## zack amin

Bwahahaha I hope he comes back to read all this lol, and what we supposed to be mirin? Pigeon chest?


----------



## TaintedSoul

Half reps and nothing p!sses me off more than someone intentionally throwing DB's for their theatrical finish at the end!!


----------



## LNH

AndrewMcInroy said:


> Now for those who still are going to hate on me


I think thats the entire tinterwebworld.....


----------



## soob the dug

"Get Shredded or Die Mirin"

bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

fud


----------



## Pain2Gain

Milky said:


> Another observation, notice how its 100 LB DUMBELL PRESS not 45 KG DUMBELL PRESS......
> 
> Wonder why ??


Spot on milky I was going to mention this if no one else had by the time I'd caught up on this EPIC thread lol, dunno bout you fellas but it's contender for thread of the month in my book!?


----------



## badly_dubbed

You rom is sh1t. I waited to the end and saw a ball bag try to defend his sh1t rom with a crap picture?

I'm lost?


----------



## Steuk

He's got what he wanted though. Everyone talking about him and looking through his vids.

Shame were all talking about how much of a cöck he looks. Lol


----------



## Mighty.Panda

Disclaimer: Well done I can't lift anywhere near that amount of weight myself.

But..

That was hillarious :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy

i love this forum


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Wow thats a great lift mate, for someone with 12" arms and a pigeon chest thats unbelievable, I think Im going to use your technique and maybe my arms with go down 7" to be like yours.

It doesnt matter how much you lift its how you stimulate the muscle, no offence mate but the word "Bumbaclat" comes to mind.

One day when/If you ever get big youl look back on this and laugh at yourself too.

 see the smiley face that meens im not been nasty just speaking the truth


----------



## Simspin

yes and in conclusion i think we can

all agree this boy is a deluded waste

of gay space good nite and god bless!


----------



## goonerton

[email protected] me is this thread still going!

Anyone with more than 2 posts in the thread is gayer than the OP, with level of gayness increasing with every post over 2.

This is my second so i'll call it a day now:lol:


----------



## GolfDelta

I just found this thread!What a complete [email protected]!

That video of those 3 skinny pr!cks training was so cringeworthy I couldn't watch it all the way through.

All 3 of you def fall into the category of 'People I wouldn't get tired of punching'.

I'm negging early today.


----------



## Ballin

LOL he negged me for no mirin!!!


----------

